# Stuff that 'It tastes like chicken!'



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha... I had a little chat with Bigfishy on Sun. when I picked up my tank off him. He mentioned about Bear Grylis having turtle and saying it tastes like chicken. Now I've never had turtle to the best of my knowledge. While I enjoy Bear's adventures I tend to like Les Stroud from Survivorman better as he is a one man army in a way having to carry all his kit with him where as Bear has a camera man back up with him and I recall reading he stayed in hotels before while filming. Anyways, both teach very useful things tho I lean towards Les that's all.

So to extend on the chat I had with Bigfishy lets hear of things that tastes like chicken.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Frog = tastes like chicken
Alligator = tastes like chicken + texture of pork
Kangaroo = does not taste like chicken
Snake = tastes like chicken
Ostrich = tastes like chicken
Horse = does not taste like chicken
Soylent green = tastes like people


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I find rabbit also taste like chicken


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Frog = tastes like chicken
> Alligator = tastes like chicken + texture of pork
> Kangaroo = does not taste like chicken
> Snake = tastes like chicken
> ...


LOL how do you know what people taste like


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Soylent Green tastes like people cause Charlton Heston said so...lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Frog = tastes like chicken
> Alligator = tastes like chicken + texture of pork
> Kangaroo = does not taste like chicken
> Snake = tastes like chicken
> ...


;; Time to load the 870 zombie defender.  I'm not going to ask how humans taste like.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

People = tastes like chicken
African cichlids = tastes like chicken
Chicken = tastes like chicken


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I find that ostrich tastes like very lean beef.
Horse tastes like very _nice_ beef.
Rabbit : chicken : : lamb : beef (it's a bit gamier, but not as gamey as duck)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee.. I hate chicken too..


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

I think there is an ostrich or emu farm just north of Oshawa.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Venison (Deer) = does not taste like chicken
Soft shell turtle = does not taste like chicken
Bison = does not taste like chicken
Duck tongues = does not taste like food
Moose = does not taste like chicken
Elk = does not taste like chicken
Worms = do not taste like chicken
Goat = does not taste like chicken
Fish jerkey (dried fish) = texture like (dried) chicken.
Boar = does not taste like chicken
KFC = does not taste like chicken
Sea squirt = does not taste like chicken
Octopus = does not taste like chicken


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Venison (Deer) = does not taste like chicken
> Soft shell turtle = does not taste like chicken
> Bison = does not taste like chicken
> Duck tongues = does not taste like food
> ...


I literally LOL @ KFC


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Frog = tastes like chicken
> Alligator = tastes like chicken + texture of pork
> Kangaroo = does not taste like chicken
> Snake = tastes like chicken
> ...


I think frog tastes more like eel. turtle is even softer well, at least the ones I tasted before.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Really? I think eel has a taste all it's own. Frog meat reminded me very much of chicken, only sweeter.

Mmmm.....eel. I <3 kabayaki.


----------

